# Badge?????????



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi
Has anyone any idea as to the origin of this Cap Badge!
Its around the 1934 mark i think!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## lazyjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

joller6 said:


> Hi
> Has anyone any idea as to the origin of this Cap Badge!
> Its around the 1934 mark i think!
> Thanks in advance!


G'day,
I don't know.

Buuut, The central globe and powder horn (?) above points towards a marine or nautical soldier of some sort.

Whats the rest of the pic look like?

Best regards.


----------



## JoeQ (Jan 8, 2009)

Royal Marines Light Infantry


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

*A Big thank you! to Joe*

Hello Joe
Well i musr say you are on the ball mate!
Thats incredible!
Thank you so much!
Well appreciated!
Cheers


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Is this the same query
http://www.merchant-navy.net/forum/showthread.php?t=10476
Ray


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Yes Ray!*

Hi Ray
Sure is and thanks to Joe,possibly may have helped that query!
Thanks!


----------



## navyfred (Feb 8, 2014)

I think its a British Royal Marine Light Infantry ( RMLI)cap badge. This badge is probably pre 1923 as the badge changed then to the Royal Marines one that we know today. These RMLI badges were worn more recently by one of the cadet bands and there are modern copies around but this may be an old one.

Hope this helps. fred


----------

